# 04:30 alarm call set up



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

You could have pre washed the filters and saved your'sen 15 valuable seconds


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

05.30 this morning, cold brew + hot water and a splash of milk. Mmmm


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

04.00 this morning, flat white, silent lever and super quiet conic


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

What are you lot doing up at that time


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Only time you should be up at that time is for a budget airline flight


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Only time you should be up at that time is for a budget airline flight


..or if you have young kids (or if you are rolling in from the pub and need something to stop the magic roundabout







)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can still be up from the night before, just shouldn't be having an alarm going off


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> You can still be up from the night before, just shouldn't be having an alarm going off


My dad stays up until at least 4am, comes home from the pub and sits up reading (until his book falls on the floor..) Oh to be retired.. lol


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Some of us have to work for a living... I will be preparing the same double Aeropress set up for the same alarm call tomorrow morning


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Try diving, 3am get up for a 6am departure, and this for fun...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

It's easy to get up when it's for fun









ive been diving a few times on holiday and would do it as a hobby if I lived in a warm country. It's without doubt one of the most amazing things I've ever experienced.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm mixing it up a bit tomorrow:


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Mr O said:


> It's easy to get up when it's for fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When not drinking coffee I crawl around inside wrecks at anything up to -120M, the UK has the most amazing playground for types like me...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I live near Stoney Cove in Leicestershire, ever dived there? Apparently it's the deepest inland water in England and the used to test subs there...


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Mr O said:


> I live near Stoney Cove in Leicestershire, ever dived there? Apparently it's the deepest inland water in England and the used to test subs there...


Mostly lies and yes!

Deepest in England is Wastwater in the Lakes District, it's the busiest and the sadest.. The sea is awesome, Stoney not so much.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

PeterL said:


> When not drinking coffee I crawl around inside wrecks at anything up to -120M, the UK has the most amazing playground for types like me...


Apparently Scapa flow is quite interesting up in Orkney. I think they have diving classes up there on one of the wrecks.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Apparently Scapa flow is quite interesting up in Orkney. I think they have diving classes up there on one of the wrecks.


They do but cold water is the game, never more than 10 degrees, we have a whole 17 degrees in the channel right now...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

PeterL said:


> They do but cold water is the game, never more than 10 degrees, we have a whole 17 degrees in the channel right now...


Ah right, I know it'll be cold up that way even with the gulf stream.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

PeterL said:


> Mostly lies and yes!
> 
> Deepest in England is Wastwater in the Lakes District, it's the busiest and the sadest.. The sea is awesome, Stoney not so much.


ive not been up there for 10 years +, when I was a young Mr O we used to go to the night club there. It had a glass dance floor... Whoooo :-/ Best part of the night was feeding the fish crisps...

when ive been there in more recent times 10/15 years ago it's been rammed with divers.


----------



## masonharley (May 24, 2015)

I must try some coffee from Nicaragua.


----------

